# Forum gehackt?



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Sep. 2006)

Hi.

Mir ist grade was komisches passiert. Als ich soebend bei meinen Favoriten hobby-gartenteich.de angeklicht habe, kam erst die kurz die Forumsübersicht und nach nicht mal 1 Sek. kam ne andere Seite. Da stand nur Hacked by ? (den Namen habe ich mir nicht gemerkt).

Was sollte das? Ist das anderen auch gerade passiert?


----------



## Thorsten (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Hi,

ja immo werden wir gehackt.

Alles weitere später, der Techniker wird sich melden.


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Malzeit!

Ok, eh es zu Spekulationen kommt:

Ja, wir wurden in den letzten 10 Stunden 2mal von Leuten die vermutlich aus der Türkei stammen "gehackt" - aleg...-Foren u.a. auch. 

Warum sollen die aus der Türkei kommen?

Nun, weil sie mit der Türkischen Telekom per ADSL online sind, und die verlinkten Seiten dies sehr nahe legen.

Daten im Forum wurden nicht beschädigt! Die bisher bekannten Hacker hier im Forum sind: "geforce128mb" und "ult_raslan58" 

Auch wenn es vermutlich nicht viel bringen wird - ich erwäge nach Sichtung aller Daten eine Anzeige zu stellen.

Mehr dazu später.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

"geforce128mb" - Ja, genau der Name war es.


----------



## Murmelline (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Scheint ja im Moment aktuell zu sein..... aber nicht nur hier :?


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

So, denke ich hab das "Problem" erstmal gelöst.


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

@Natascha

Ja, es sind wohl hauptsächlich Foren die mit einer Software wie die unsere laufen (vbulletin) UND die Statistik (last5 - im Forum gaanz unten) drinnen haben. Aber wie gesagt, es dürfte vorbei sein.


----------



## Murmelline (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Also das andere Forum was seit Gestern offline ist weil..... hat diese von dir genannte last 5 Statistik nicht.....

Welche Software die haben..... grün ist die Seite


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Naja, unsere Software ist blau - so wie unser Cheffe halt ...


----------



## Murmelline (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

 

Die die ich meine hat ja auch nichts mit Fischlis zu tun, eher mit "Vögeln"


----------



## Thorsten (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

*Zur Info.
*
Neue Benutzer werden nun von mir freigeschaltet.

Die Automatikfunktion ist  deaktiviert.

So können wir sehen, wer bei uns rein will.


----------



## RainerOstfriesland (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Hallo. Ich würde auf alle Fälle zu einer Anzeige raten. Hierzu solltest du alle IP-Nummern der Besucher (es wird bestimmt niemanden der aufrichtigen Nutzer hier stören) an die Polizei übergeben, denn das Hacken einer Webseirte ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. Hier wird der Tatbestand der Datensabotage erfüllt, zudem hatte der Inhalt der aufgespielten Daten auf mich einen recht radikalen Eindruck gemacht. 

Die Vergangenhet hat gezeigt, das wir in Deutshland nicht sicher vor terroristischen Attentaten sind, und wer weiß, welchen Sinn die Aktion hatte. Vielleicht werden so Zeichen unter solch dubiosen Personen ausgetauscht. (Spekulation, mag paranoid klingen, aber wer weiß, was in solch kranken Köpfen vorgeht)

Wer weiß, wozu eine Anzeige gut sein mag, schaden kann sie auf alle Fälle nicht, zumal für den Straftatbestand der Datensabotage der Verfassungsschutz zuständig ist, der bestimmt auch in richtung meines Verdachts ermitteln  wird. Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

So, nachdem sich ne Menge Admins das Wochenende vertüdelt haben hier mal nun die Fakts:

- Betroffen waren vor allem Foren die die Forensoftware vbulletin in Kombination mit dem TopX-Plugin nutzen - so auch wir!

- Hacker waren es wohl nicht, eher "Scriptkiddis" - 

- Es wurde jeweils eine Weiterleitung auf eine bestimmte Seite eingebracht. Diese Seiten waren u.a.: www.netkorsan.com , www.buzull.net , www.megatr.org/hacked/ .

- offen ist weiterhin, ob wir uns zu einer Anzeige entscheiden können und ob das Plugin aus dem Forum entfernt wird.


----------



## Dodi (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Hallo Joachim!

Soeben schon wieder dasselbe Phänomen!
Die Seite "Portal" funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, jedoch "Forum" erscheint nur kurz und dann kommt die Seite:

http://muhammetvefigen.ws.tc/darbe.html


----------



## sanke10 (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Hallo ! bei mir war es genau so

                    Gruß Lenhart


----------



## inge50 (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Hallo,

bei mir ebenso, das gleiche Problem.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

Hi.

Habs auch gerade gemerkt.


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Forum gehackt?*

...sollte nun erledigt sein, Benutzer gesperrt und Beitrag gelöscht.

So langsam nervt´s........


----------

